Ask HN: Are you satisfied with Btrfs? - networked
======
karmakaze
Used btrfs with Concourse CI on med/large AWS EC2 instances with local RAID
SSDs worked great. Every few months the installation would get hosed if
allowed to run low on resources. The DB was postgresql on RDS.

Just ended up saving an image with instance data for secrets and two scripts.
One to init the RAID and the other to init Concourse. The DB could start from
scratch.

------
guilhas
Why use it instead of zfs on Linux?

------
t312227
short answer: yes :)

